# arm-r-seal process



## vrmerlin (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I've been using General Finishes' Arm-R-Seal for a bit now, and I'm not sure to what extent I'm doing the best process. I've been browsing through various forums for quite a while, and see lots of "tips" on the best approach. For an armoire/desk I've built out of birch, here's what I'm doing:

- Sand piece to 220 grit.

- Apply GF's Seal-A-Cell using a foam brush and wipe off with a saturated square of an old t-shirt.

- No sanding

- Apply GF's Arm-R-Seal using a foam brush and wipe off with a saturated square of an old t-shirt.

- Wet sand with 320 grit and wipe off white residue with wet cloth.

- Apply GF's Arm-R-Seal using a foam brush and wipe off with a saturated square of an old t-shirt.

- Very lightly dry sand with 320 grit to knock off burrs

- Apply GF's Arm-R-Seal using a foam brush and wipe off with a saturated square of an old t-shirt.

Ok, at this point, I have three coats of A-R-S, per the recommendation on the back of the can. Also, per recommendation on the can, I did not buff at all. Am I done? The appearance looks quite good, but rubbing my hand along the surface I can still feel some very light bumps.

On discussion forums I've seen references to up to 12 coats of A-R-S. I've seen specific recommendations to buff at the end, and I've seen several posts that say do NOT buff at the end.

Any insights?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Woodshingle (Nov 10, 2010)

I have used this combination of General Finish products successfully. The trick is that you have to lightly scuff sand the top coats with fine finish paper and remove all the dust before the next coat. 

Feel the finish with your bare hand after sanding and see if you still pull up any dust. Use a tack rag if need be.

Also, as these products dry slowly, make sure the shop is as dust free as possible before applying.

If you still are not happy with the final finish, try wet-dry paper (600 grit) with a little soap and water as lube. Work your way up to 1500 grit. 

Good luck.


----------

